# Fun-Glyphen



## Ghuld0n (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wie ihr bestimmt wisst wird mit WotLK ja ein neues Glyphensystem zur Verbesserung eurer Fertigkeiten eingeführt. Blizzard sagte auch, dass es einen Glyphenplatz geben wird, der für eine "Fun-Glyphe" gedacht ist, d.h. dass diese nur optisch etwas verändert wie z.b. die Eisbärengestalt des Druiden statt dem gewöhnlichen Bären.
Nun wollte ich mal ein paar Ideen von euch sammeln, was ihr euch für Glyphen wünscht. Ich mache mal selber den anfang mit zwei Vorschlägen, die die Klasse betreffen, die ich hauptsächlig spiele: den Schamanen.

1) Glyphe: "Eure Totems errichen doppelte Größe"

2) Glyphe: "Wenn ihr die Fertigkeit Geisterwolf benutzt verwandelt ihr euch in einen Frostgeisterwolf" (ähnlich wie beim Druiden)

So nun seid ihr gefragt!


----------



## Hinack (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele hunter

1. Laser pew pew schüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. sein jetziges gewehr in der main und off hand halten, wodurch der einzelschaden halbiert wird aber die angriffsgeschwindigkeit schneller wird^^ (so , dass man halt nich weniger aber auch nich mehr schaden macht)


----------



## Artenus (6. Oktober 2008)

Mein Mindflay soll dicker, dunkler und schmerzvoller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olinator (6. Oktober 2008)

1) Tauren sollen Noch größer!!!!!!!

2) Gnome noch kleiner!!!


----------



## Artenus (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt das bringen Klassen glyphen ja auch das die Rasse kleiner wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## destrojoe2 (6. Oktober 2008)

alle mounts werden in en geisterhaften zustand versetzt also so ähnlich wie spektraltiger nur dann zum beispiel kodo oder wolf etc.


----------



## Shamanpower (6. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ichs richtig verstanden habe gibts 2 grosse glyphen (einfluss auf die spielmechanik) und 2 fun Glyphen(einfluss auf die..aä Fun mechanik >.<)und schriftgelehrte bekommen jeweils 1platz extra von beidem was ich irgendwie n bisschen unfair finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja btt: fällt mir grad nix ein bin nich sehr kreativ xO


----------



## Kr4ZoR (6. Oktober 2008)

> Mein Mindflay soll dicker, dunkler und schmerzvoller sein


 sagt der shadowpriest nyaaaah hab die gequottet muahaha..
btt: wie wörs mit moonkin wird zum schneemann der shoop da whoop kriegt 
(wer nicht weiß was shoop da whoop ist http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hSVNbxjdvv8)


----------



## Artenus (6. Oktober 2008)

Kr4ZoR schrieb:


> sagt der shadowpriest nyaaaah hab die gequottet muahaha..
> btt: wie wörs mit moonkin wird zum schneemann der shoop da whoop kriegt
> (wer nicht weiß was shoop da whoop ist http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hSVNbxjdvv8)



Kommt mir bissel kindlich vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber jetzt mal so nebenbei wurden doch noch keine Fun-Glyphen endeckt oder? Weil bis jetzt gibts zumindest aufm Ptr beim Lehrer nur die Großen glyphen


----------



## Deathanubis (6. Oktober 2008)

Beim Paladin die Fertigkeit "Zornige Vergeltung" (sind die gelben Flügel die den Dmg erhöhen) z.b Farben ändern können oder die Form wie Fledermausflügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (6. Oktober 2008)

wenn hunter nen aspekt anwerfen das sie sich in das tier verwandeln xD


----------



## _Yo_ (6. Oktober 2008)

Würde es cool finden wenn meine Schritte in Shadowgestalt für ein paar sekunden hinter mir bleiben würden so wie bei dieser komischen Beutekarte^^

Aber da fällt jemand anderen bestimmt noch was viel cooleres ein (:




deine Idee mit dem Geisterwolf find ich cool aber ich wöhre eher für etwas wie das man sich in ne Bachtantze verwandeln kann oder so (die aus dem Blutelfenstartgebiet)


----------



## nickdaniel (6. Oktober 2008)

Paladin :

Glyphe des Pfui "Macht andere Paladine heiß an und schnuppert an einer heißen stelle. Der Paladin der angemacht wird, wird Pink"


----------



## Artenus (6. Oktober 2008)

nickdaniel schrieb:


> Paladin :
> 
> Glyphe des Pfui "Macht andere Paladine heiß an und schnuppert an einer heißen stelle. Der Paladin der angemacht wird, wird *Pink*"



sind die doch sowieso?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (6. Oktober 2008)

nein die sind immer schön gold glänzend...


----------



## nickdaniel (6. Oktober 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> sind die doch sowieso?



ich meine auch im gesicht etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghuld0n (6. Oktober 2008)

Na kommt schon Leute das soll kein Pala Flame Threat werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberbutcher (6. Oktober 2008)

Frostblitz vom Magier wird zum Schneeball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (6. Oktober 2008)

wie wörs mit ner self-pwn glyphe für warlocks: succubus wird zu einem weiblichen zwerg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (6. Oktober 2008)

vieleicht für die druiden katzen dort draussen xD dass in katzen gestalt sie gepanzert werden odr das der moonkin gepanzert wird


----------



## Garagean (6. Oktober 2008)

Magier: Die durch Verwandlung verwandelten Ziele werden zu Hogger.

Jäger: Euer pet wird zu Hogger.

Priester: Man wird in Schattengestalt zu Darth Hogger.
Ich könnte noch ewig weiter machen.^^
Aber das reicht erstmal mit Hogger

Krieger: Krieger wechselt Wut in Mana. Bringen tuts nix und Fähigkeiten kann er nich mehr einsetzen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Oktober 2008)

Feuer unter den Füßen das Spuren hinterlässt - wie beim UD Mount


----------



## Garagean (6. Oktober 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Feuer unter den Füßen das Spuren hinterlässt - wie beim UD Mount



gibt es aus Loot-Karte des Kartenspiels aber wäre ne coole Idee und dann für alle zugänglich


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2008)

Mozee schrieb:


> vieleicht für die druiden katzen dort draussen xD dass in katzen gestalt sie gepanzert werden odr das der moonkin gepanzert wird


besser nicht mein moonkin ist schon dick genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
hmm..das moonkins flügel bekommen oder..
das der gezielte schuss ein kleines..ööhm...fadenkreuz beim chat des ziels macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ref


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei Dudus:
Vielleicht anstatt 'ner Robben-, ne Fischform oder so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (6. Oktober 2008)

Bloodhorn141 schrieb:


> Bei Dudus:
> Vielleicht anstatt 'ner Robben-, ne Fischform oder so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was wirds dann bei an Land gehen mit Wasserform?


----------



## refra (6. Oktober 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> und was wirds dann bei an Lang gehen mit Wasserform?


wenn man in wassergestalt auusem wasser geht ist man nicht mehr in der wassergestalt..


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (6. Oktober 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> und was wirds dann bei an Lang gehen mit Wasserform?



Die Form verschwindet doch sowieso, wenn man aus dem Wasser geht. (Die bisherige Form hat auch keine Animation wen sie aus dem Wasser kommt.) Oder man wird zu 'nem Murloc. Dann hätt sich die Sache mit dem an Land gehen erledigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Garagean schrieb:


> Priester: Man wird in Schattengestalt zu Darth Hogger.


Dann mit den Soundeffekten und der Maske? Das fänd ich cool.


----------



## Mozee (6. Oktober 2008)

wird man zum fisch als wasser gestalt hüpft man wien verückter rum wenn man an land geht odr man wird ausversehen raus gefishc tund ist im inventar verloren xD


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (6. Oktober 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> Priester: Man wird in Schattengestalt zu Darth Hogger.



looool ich krieg mich net mehr ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalite (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Imbaglyphe...

Also, jeder, der den Spieler anklickt, bekommt die Chatmeldung:
"XY ist Imba"

mehr nicht...


Albern? Jo
Aber ich würds nehmen....


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (7. Oktober 2008)

-Streid kolben werden zu pfannen
-alle rüstung wird schwawrz
-man brent
-man wir zu nem naga oder murloc

Mfg Apolo


----------



## Necrophylo (7. Oktober 2008)

Todesritter: bei Armee der Toten oder wie das heißt kommen keine Untote sondern Clowns

Hexenmeister: bei dem Feuerdot das dem anderen der Hintern brennt wenn er einen hat
,man kann die Farben der Begleiter ändern

Druiden: Baumform wird der Jahreszeit angepasst

Magier: verwandeln in verschiedene Typen ( Drachen, Pinguine, Zerg^^)

Jäger: wenn die Begleiter nen Crit haben kommt eine kleine Wolke aus ihrem Hintern

Schurken: beim Sap ( oder wie das heißt ) bekommen die gegner keine Kopfnuss sondern liegen vor lachen auf dem Boden

Allgemein: Auren um den Char entstehen lassen die man in verschiedenen farben hält


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. Oktober 2008)

> ch spiele hunter
> 
> 1. Laser pew pew schüsse



yeah Hunter Ftw^^




> Jäger: wenn die Begleiter nen Crit haben kommt eine kleine Wolke aus ihrem Hintern



lol der war geil XDDDD


----------



## Necrophylo (7. Oktober 2008)

ich fand die idee gut^^


----------



## Ghuld0n (7. Oktober 2008)

Necrophylo schrieb:


> Druiden: Baumform wird der Jahreszeit angepasst



Den find ich genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur bräuchte der Druide da mal ein paar mehr Blätter, damit man da auch die Veränderung sieht.


----------



## Delwod (7. Oktober 2008)

alternatives kostüm zb frosch oder so!


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Oktober 2008)

hunter sollten druiden zähmen können


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (7. Oktober 2008)

eine glyphe die den char um  sein 100 faches kleiner macht

eine glyphe die den char um das 100 fache größer macht


----------



## refra (7. Oktober 2008)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> hunter sollten druiden zähmen können


imba nerf roxxor hunters mit ihren heal-bäumschens!!!111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
druiden:anstatt ein laub-baum eine tanne sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jäger:beim totstellen kommt ein grabstein aus der erde, und/oder über dem kopf nen heiligenschein usw.

mfg ref


----------



## EliteOrk (7. Oktober 2008)

Magier: Atompilz bei der Fähigkeit arkane Explosion

Krieger: Wird beim chargen zum Stier

Schurke: Der Gegner kann sich für 3min nicht mehr setzen (und damit auch reggen), wenn der Schurke mal wieder "von hinten kommt"

Hexer: Bei der Fähigkeit instabiles Gebrechen kotzen sich die Gegner die Rüstung voll und senken somit deren Haltbarkeit

Jäger: "Headshot!!!" soundsample wenn man was onehitted :>

Priester: kA

Schamane: Man sieht die Skellette seiner Gegner, wenn man irgend einen Elektrozauber benutzt

Paladin: Die Waffe des Paladins wird zum Wattestäbchen (die für die Ohren^^)

Druide: Reisegestalt wird zu einem rosa Hasen (Angsthase und wegrennen und so..)


----------



## Drezy (7. Oktober 2008)

der schamane hat übrigens schon 2 verschieden geisterwolfglyphen,
einmal Schwarzer Wolf und Polarwolf, damit sollte der wunsch des
 TE`s schon erfüllt sein


----------



## Nonameno (7. Oktober 2008)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> eine glyphe die den char um  sein 100 faches kleiner macht


is dir überhaupt klar was das im PvP alles bewirken könnte wenn da irgendwo ein um 100 verkleinerter gnomen schurke/warlock oder sonst was rumflitzt und dich in aller ruhe niedermetzeln kann weil du ihn nich siehst?


----------



## maselevic (7. Oktober 2008)

das mount hat nurnoch einen viertel oder die hälfte der original grösse


----------



## Haggelo (7. Oktober 2008)

Fun glyphen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GxZCl86qgJY


----------



## maselevic (7. Oktober 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Fun glyphen
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GxZCl86qgJY


omg wie süss der kleine aussieht


----------



## DarkCreed (7. Oktober 2008)

Whisky/Apolo schrieb:


> -Streid kolben werden zu pfannen
> -alle rüstung wird schwawrz
> -man brent
> -man wir zu nem naga oder murloc
> ...



Eigtl. bin ich kreativ, aber in deiner Lage würde ich dir die "Glyphe des heiligen Duden" machen.

Was die bringt??
+ 50% Rechtschreibskill
+ 100% Beliebtheit bei Rechtschreibflamer
- 25% Forenaktivität

Ansonsten wäre ich dafür das es ne Glyphe gibt, die jeden 2. Fear von Hexern rückkoppeln lässt, vorallem in PvP sehr lustig, wenn auf einmal 50 Spieler orientierungslos umherlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hach als wenn weihnachten wäre ^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hunter: Das Reittier verwandelt sich in das Pet des Jägers

Mage: Das "Tischchen" des Mages wird ein riesiges Buffet ^^

Warlock: Der Hexer setzt sich beim Fear eine Dieter-Bohlen-Maske auf

Schami: Der Geisterwolf wird ein kleines Hündchen

Priester: Machtwort: Schild ist ein richtiger Schild(wie für die Off-Hand) und blockt jeden Angriff

Pala: Beim aktivieren der Angstblase wird automatisch der Ruhestein angeschmissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warri: Bei Kniesehne (oder wie das heisst) werden einem die Beine weggefetzt und der Char kann nur noch kriechen

Druide: Die Katzengestalt ist jeweils die von der anderen Fraktion

Schurke: Beim Blenden wird eine Blendgranate geworfen


----------



## DarkCreed (7. Oktober 2008)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Hunter: Das Reittier verwandelt sich in das Pet des Jägers
> ...Warlock: Der Hexer setzt sich beim Fear eine Dieter-Bohlen-Maske auf
> 
> Warri: Bei Kniesehne (oder wie das heisst) werden einem die Beine weggefetzt und der Char kann nur noch kriechen
> ...



Horde-Terrorist win!

alda xD das mit dem Dieter Bohlen is das geilste, made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (7. Oktober 2008)

Omfg, denkt euch doch mal was realistisches aus, nicht "Meine Klasse wird mega Imba, riesig, sieht geil aus und kann alles" - die Grafikanforderungen würde euer PC sowieso nicht packen, von daher..


----------



## Nehar (7. Oktober 2008)

Grünes Feuer für den Hexer!



die Designänderungen für die Dudus fänd ich auch durchaus OK.

Und der Penguin Polymorph vom Mage rockt ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Oktober 2008)

die *hust* 

"dir werden die augen geöffnet. du siehst ein das sich mit Wotlk nichts ändern wird und du hörst mit wow auf" - Glyphe

:-P


----------



## Valnar93 (7. Oktober 2008)

meinen hexerpets namen geben können

sie grösser machen^^


----------



## Ayvelin (7. Oktober 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Magier: Atompilz bei der Fähigkeit arkane Explosion
> 
> Krieger: Wird beim chargen zum Stier


Magier: würde das eher aus der Feuernova machen ...

Krieger: Soundfile von Horst "Charge!" (und bei WL Dimitri "ich verfluche euch" zb...)

Mount: eine Dauerhafte verkleidung in eines beliebigen anderen Mounts, also Ud Mount in Widder oder Braufestkodo verwandeln können (irg wann wird jeder mount langweilig!)

Kleidung: Farben veränderbar, irg wann geht einem doch die Farbe der eigenen Klamotten auf den senkel ... vllt n Färbeshop errichten ...

Kleidung: Gewisse Kleidungsstücke umschneidern lassen, also zb gewisse Roben Bauchfrei oder Hosen aus 3/4 zu richtigen Hosen machen etc ...

Sprache: eine 50% changse erhalten gesprächsfetzen von (Als Horlder) der allianz und umgekehrt zu verstehen.


----------



## maselevic (7. Oktober 2008)

je nach skillung ist der mage von der jeweiligend materie umgeben 

also bei frostskillung schwebt ne kleine wolke über seinem kopf wo es raus schneit oder so

bei feuer brennt der boden um ihn herum 

und bei arkan hmm keine ahnung da arkanisiert alles in der umgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

DarkCreed schrieb:


> Eigtl. bin ich kreativ, aber in deiner Lage würde ich dir die "Glyphe des heiligen Duden" machen.
> 
> Was die bringt??
> + 50% Rechtschreibskill
> ...




lol made my day

oder..ich zitiere einen "gängschda", den ich heut zufällig belauscht hab: alda, du bist so lol, dass du schon rofl bist


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> Warlock: Der Hexer setzt sich beim Fear eine Dieter-Bohlen-Maske auf




yeah babääm xD



Ayvelin schrieb:


> Kleidung: Gewisse Kleidungsstücke umschneidern lassen, also zb gewisse Roben Bauchfrei oder Hosen aus 3/4 zu richtigen Hosen machen etc ...



also des gibts doch schon ^^ du musst nur für bauchfrei oder sowas die richtige rasse nehmen...z.b. sieht meine hexe in ihren klamotten aus wie ne stripperin, ne untote wie ne landpomeranze un ne trollin...davon wollen wir mal net reden


----------



## Clandaries (7. Oktober 2008)

Unterwasseratmung: wenn man in's Wasser geht, verwandelt man sich in Ariel, bzw. in König Neptun

Übers Wasser gehen, dann bekommt man den "Jesus-Style"

Bei Zauberreflektion verwandelt man sich in denjenigen, der es reflektiert hat. Würde bei Kriegsherr Kalithresh bestimmt lustig aussehen.

MfG.


----------



## Tyranei (7. Oktober 2008)

Paladin : Die Angstblase bekommt ne zukünftig ne Sprach- und Chat meldung wenn Zauber nicht aktiv ist und zwar : Dieser Zauber ist zur Zeit leider nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen sie es später nocheinmal
Schamane : Funtotem das Gruppe verwandelt und zwar in Murlocs 
Todesritter: ghule verwandeln sich in Gnome und Gargoly in nen Fliegenden Zwerg
Druide : die Hasenform fand ich ne nette idee
Priester : Wenn Gedankenkontrolle aktiviert wird verwandelt sich der Übernomme in die Fraktion deren der Priester angehört
Magier : ne zufällige Verwandlung sprich er sheept aber es wird nen Huhn. Dann wäre nen Portal in ne zufällige Hauptstadt ganz nett (egal welcher Fraktion man ist alle sind möglich) würde Stadteraids sehr lustig machen. *AHHH FIGED'S Blinzeln* wäre noch cool ^^
Hexenmeister: alte Dämonen durch andere Modells ersetzten sprich statt nem Wichtel nen Mini Kil Jaden 
Krieger : ein NPC heiler der nix macht und nur im Post sagt wenn Krieger stirbt : Der Heal war aber durch 
Schurke : Fände den Apfelbaum aus der Todesritterquest ganz lustig als Stealth Möglichkeit


----------



## Cloudsbrother (7. Oktober 2008)

Für Krieger!
Eine Glyphe die es so aussehen lässt als hätte der Krieger Vier Arme und natürlich passend dazu in jeder hand ein 2 Handschwert! (Bei gleichem schaden!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (7. Oktober 2008)

hm.. glyphe..

krieger: beim anstürmen spielt der sound : LEEEEEROOOOY   JEEEEEENKIIIIINS!!! und wenns ginge würds die ganze gruppe hören^^

schurke: beim nierenhieb könnte der schurke nen ordentlichen tritt in den schritt ausführen^^

magier: arkane geschosse können ja schafe oder so zum gegner fliegen

deathknight: wenn der ghuls beschwört kommen gnome oder so ausm boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allgemein: flugmounts "andersrum" rückwärts 280%  vorwärts 40% oder wieviel das sind^^


----------



## Machat (7. Oktober 2008)

naja, hätt da ne allgemeine Funglyphe:

Glyphe des ewigen Wahnsinns:
"Fügt einen weiteren 'Funglyphenplatz' hinzu"


... na? verstehts einer? ;D


----------



## Hausus (7. Oktober 2008)

Also sorry das ich das Thema aufgreife aber  wenn ich eine Glyphe für meinen Krieger machn müsste würde ich sie so machn:

"Glyphe der Unbesiegbarkeit"

Wenn der Krieger in Berserkermodus seine Fähigkeit "Tollkühnheit" (das mann die nächsten 15sec immer krits landet) anwendet verwandelt er sich in Chuck Norris 


O_o sorry^^ wäre aber geil


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

fürn Schami:

wässrige Glyphe (nur unterwasser möglich)

-statt in einen Geisterwolf verwandelt ihr euch in einen Tiefseeschwamm



fürn Krieger

F.U. Glyphe

- Beim Spotten macht ihr tatsächlich obszöne  Gesten Richtung Gegner



fürn Pala

Glyphe des Schadens

- die Schadenswerte die am Gegner angezeigt werden, werden um 100% erhöht (nicht der Schaden, nur die angzeigeten Werte, damits besser aussieht)



fürn Jäger

Glyphe der Sodomie

- Euer Tier wird mit Strapsen dargestellt



fürn Todesritter

Glyphe des Sternenkriegers

- euer Char behauptet ständig, der Vater von irgendjemandem zu sein.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Glyphe des spontanen Luftsprungs

Bewirkt: Eine Chance von 1 % das ein kritisch treffender Gegner spontan in die Luft geschleudert wird
Abklingzeit: 1 Min


----------



## Îleez (7. Oktober 2008)

> 2. sein jetziges gewehr in der main und off hand halten, wodurch der einzelschaden halbiert wird aber die angriffsgeschwindigkeit schneller wird^^ (so , dass man halt nich weniger aber auch nich mehr schaden macht)



wenn du doppelte pfeile verbrauchen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOlimar (7. Oktober 2008)

hmm ne funglyhpe... ich weiß was XD

1.) Paladin macht Schaden
2.) Größere Waffen
3.) Mounts werden Größer


mfg Olimar


----------



## Siltan (7. Oktober 2008)

hexer: grünes feuer!!! (bitte lass so eine glyphe kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hm was gibts denn lustiges...
mir fällt leider nix ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Îleez (7. Oktober 2008)

> hmm ne funglyhpe... ich weiß was XD
> 
> 1.) Paladin macht Schaden
> 2.) Größere Waffen
> ...



größere waffen wird es denke ich nicht geben, da blizzard ja wie beim Tauren zB. nicht möchte das die Waffen in den Boden o.ä. ragen..


----------



## Garagean (7. Oktober 2008)

Necrophylo schrieb:


> Magier: verwandeln in verschiedene Typen ( Drachen, Pinguine, Zerg^^)




Pinguin gibt es


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

Siltan schrieb:


> hexer: grünes feuer!!! (bitte lass so eine glyphe kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau, wenn schon Feuer dann aber grün

aber die Glyphe muss Hexer only sein.


----------



## Keyblader (7. Oktober 2008)

Schurke: beim nierenhieb fängt der gegner an zu tanzen.

Jäger: über dem pfeil vom huntersmark steht "Hier drüben".

Krieger: Beim charge fährt der Krieger mit highspeed auf dem kleinen Schlitten in Richtung Gegner. (für weihnachtszeit halt)


----------



## Garagean (7. Oktober 2008)

Magier: Feuerball hinterlässt einen "Fear"-Effekt wo der Gegner dann in Flammen aufgeht und rumrennt


----------



## Qonix (7. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar hier haben wohl nicht ganz kapiert was die kleinen "Fun" Glyphen machen.

Die kleinen Glyphen werden einem Zauber keine zusätzliche Fähigkeiten verpassen sondern NUR optische Sachen verändern.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ein paar hier haben wohl nicht ganz kapiert was die kleinen "Fun" Glyphen machen.
> 
> Die kleinen Glyphen werden einem Zauber keine zusätzliche Fähigkeiten verpassen sondern NUR optische Sachen verändern.



*hmpfr* ok!

Glyphe des spontanen Luftsprungs

*Jedesmal wenn ihr jubelt wird ein zufällig ausgewähltes Gruppenmitglied durch die Luft geschleudert*


----------



## Spave (7. Oktober 2008)

Jäger: Totstellen: Verwandelt euren Begleiter in einen Gnom Schurken, der dann ganz fies stunnt!


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Oktober 2008)

Hexer:
- grünes Feuer (wie bereits oft gesagt)
- Dämonen optisch ändern (Leerwandler grün und mit Rüstung, Wichtel mit böser Feueraura etc etc etc)
- Geisteraura, die um den Charakter schwebt

Druide:
- optisch andere Formen wie Polarbär, Frostsäbler, Frostrabe, Wintereule und schneebehangener Baum


Jäger:
- Den Begleiter des Jägers mit Feuer/Frost/giftaura versehen
- Den Begleiter panzern


P.S. Es ist übrigens so, dass jeder drei große und drei kleine Glyphen hat, der Schriftgelehrte hat nochmals eine große Glyphe extra.


----------



## Alchiemist (7. Oktober 2008)

eine Gylphe, die Anzeigt, dass man 5 lvl höher wäre (Also wie der besoffen effekt nur andersrum und bei einem selbst^^)


----------



## Billcosbyfan (7. Oktober 2008)

Artenus schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal so nebenbei wurden doch noch keine Fun-Glyphen endeckt oder? Weil bis jetzt gibts zumindest aufm Ptr beim Lehrer nur die Großen glyphen



Soweit ich weiß lernt man die kleinen bzw. Fun-Glyphen durch deschifrieren. SO ne art Geistesblitz für Schriftgelehrte


----------



## lord just (7. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Soweit ichs richtig verstanden habe gibts 2 grosse glyphen (einfluss auf die spielmechanik) und 2 fun Glyphen(einfluss auf die..aä Fun mechanik >.<)und schriftgelehrte bekommen jeweils 1platz extra von beidem was ich irgendwie n bisschen unfair finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aslo jeder char besitzt 3 große und 3 kleine glyphenplätzte, die nach und nach freigeschaltet werden (kommt auf level an) und schriftgelehrte bekommen zusätzlich später dann noch je einen platz hinzu.

dann gibt es halt große und kleine glyphen. die großen glyphen haben großes ausmaß auf fähigkeiten wie z.b. weniger mana verbrauch oder schnellere castzeit oder mehr krit oder schaden für ne bestimmte fähigkeit.

die kleinen glyphen haben nur ein kleines ausmaß auf fähigkeiten die halt auch nur optischer natur sein können wie z.b. eisbären gestallt statt der normalen bärengestallt beim druiden oder statt dem normalen schaf alt nen pinguin.


und glyphen beziehen sich immer auf klassenfähigkeiten und nicht irgendwie auf emotes oder so. nen anderes huntersmark wäre da schon möglich aber irgendeinen quatsch, wenn man nen emote macht nicht.


----------



## Abrox (7. Oktober 2008)

Wieso komm ich nur auf Glyphe von Arcana (Hach ja meine Anarchy Online Zeit)

Färbt den Namen des Charakters rot. (Und war nötig um Tier 3 herzustellen)


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Oktober 2008)

Billcosbyfan schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß lernt man die kleinen bzw. Fun-Glyphen durch deschifrieren. SO ne art Geistesblitz für Schriftgelehrte



Rüschtüsch. Und mit ner Abklingzeit von nem knappen Tag.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt kommts! oO

Glyphe des Göttlichen Hinweis!

Benutzen:

Über euch ziehen sich dunkle Wolken zusammen, von Donner und Blitzschlag begleitet fährt eine riesige Hand vom Himmel herunter die mit ihrem Zeigefinger auf deinen Char zeigt und es ist eine laut-hallende Stimme zu hören die da brüllt: "NOOB!!"

*selfpwnd*

Aber ich fänds lustig!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch eine ich hab noch eine:

Glyphe des B1ubb

jedesmal wenn einen jemand mit einer Frage anwhispert antwortet man automatsich mit

"Benutz die Sufu oder google!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*winkt B1ubbi zu (dein Bild gestern war super!!)


----------



## Kowaltzky (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es eine Funglyphe für Berufe gäbe: 
dann sollten beim Kürschner alle Häutbaren mobs das charmodel eines Allys annehmen nachem sie gestorben sind.


Wollt schon immer mal Allys kürschnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (7. Oktober 2008)

Glyphe "Totem der Liebe" - Wenn Erd, Wind, Wasser und Feuer Totem stehen hat kann man einen Totem der Liebe beschwören.

Wenn dieser steht kommt ein blauer Troll Schamane Namens Captain Azeroth und erzählt das wir auf unsere Umwelt achten müssen und Mojo schlecht für die Gesundheit aller ist.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Blumentau (7. Oktober 2008)

beim Mage: beim Eisblock anstatt ein eisklotz ein felsen


----------



## Kowaltzky (7. Oktober 2008)

Beim Schami:

Alle Totems sehen aus wie kleine Druiden in Baumform und laufen einem Hinterher


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Glyphe der Zweisamkeit:

Sobald der Heildruide in Baumgestalt geht sitzt ein Taure in seinen Ästen und lackiert sich die Hufnägel rot


----------



## Garagean (7. Oktober 2008)

Hexenmeister: beim Schattenblitz fliegen Köpfe von ANGELA MERKEL
 die haben einiges gemeinsam:
  -angsteinflößend
  -chronisch mies gelaunt


----------



## Xall13 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> 2. sein jetziges gewehr in der main und off hand halten, wodurch der einzelschaden halbiert wird aber die angriffsgeschwindigkeit schneller wird^^ (so , dass man halt nich weniger aber auch nich mehr schaden macht)



yeah doppelt so viel munition verballern.. wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (7. Oktober 2008)

noch mal der HInweis meiner Seits

Funglyphen dürfen nur rein optisch was auswirken.

mit 2 waffen schiessen erhöht die hit rate somit nicht machbar.
frostbltz wird zum schneeball durchaus machbar

ich für meinen teil fände es schon ok wenn ich die ganze zeit mit bubble rumlaufen und wenn ich sie aktiviere das sie ROT wird ^^


----------



## Kaffke (7. Oktober 2008)

für ingenieurs:  wenn man eine bombe oder dynamit schmeißt  kommt ein atompilz heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyone (7. Oktober 2008)

Minipets werden größer.
oder
Ne Art Noggerfogger, der 1 Mal pro Stunde spontan auslöst.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine Glyphe für Schamanen:

Glyphe der musikalischen Gestaltung

Bewirkt: Wird ein Totemgepflanzt kriegt es Arme und Beine und fängt an einen Stepptanz aufzuführen.


----------



## Exomia (7. Oktober 2008)

Magier:
"Glyphe der Feuermacht" Bei einme kritischen Trefer mit Feuerzaubern geht ihr für X Sekunden in Flamen auf.
"Glyphe der Frostmacht" Bei einem kritischen Treffer mit Frostzaubern ensteht für X Sekunden ein Schneesturm um euch.
"Glyphe der Arkanmacht" Bei einem kritischen Treffer mit Arkanzaubern strömen aus eurem Körper für X Sekunden arkane Blitze.

Druide:
"Glyphe des Flipers" Ihr verwandelt euch in einen Delphin anstatt einer Robbe.
"Glyphe der Jahres Zeiten" Bei jedem vormwandeln "Baum des Lebens" seid ihr in einer anderen Jahres Zeit.
"Glyphe der Geschwindigkeit" euer Lauftempo in Reisegestallt wird auf 100% erhöt.
"Glyphe des Terrors" Bei Verwandlung in Terrorbären gestallt verwandelt ihr euch in einen großen Schwarzen Terrorbären.
"Glyphe des Atkins" Bei Verwandlung in Moonkingestallt nehmt ihr an Gewicht ab.

Hexer:
"Glyphe des Dämonenfeuers" Eure Feuerzauber sind nun Grünes Dämonenfeuer.
"Glyphe der Schatten" Sobald ihr den Zustand der Schattentrans bekommt seid ihr für X Sekunden in einer Schattengestallt.
"Glyphe des Dämonologen" Bei einem kritischen Treffer eures Dämons Wird er um ein X faches Größer.

Priester:
"Glyphe der Geistheilung" Bei einer kritischen Heilung erscheinen Geistheiler die euch (rein optisch) Unterstützen.
"Glyphe der Disziplin" Euer Machtwortschild wir nun mit großen Schildern welche das Ziehl umkreisen dargestellt.
"Glyphe der Lehre" Bei einem kritischen Treffer mit Schattenzauber verwandelt ihr euch in ein Wesen der Lehre.

Jäger:
"Glyphe des Zuchtmeisters" Euer Mount nimmt die Form eures momentanen Begleiters an.
"Glyphe der Bestie" Euer Begleiter wird um ein x faches größer sobald er einen kritischen Treffer erziehlt.
"Glyphe des Vertrauten" Euer begleiter armt euer Emots nach.

Paladin:
"Glyphe des Lichts" Bei aktivierung (eurer Flügel keine ahnung wie das grad heißt) Verwandelt ihr euch in ein Wesen des Lichts.
"Glyphe des Heilingenlichts" Bei einem kritischen Treffer eurer Heilzauber leuchtet ihr noch mehr.

Krieger:
Tut mir leid keine Ahnung was euch gefallen könnte

Schamane:
"Glyphe der Elemente" Bei einem kritischen Treffer mit euren Zaubern verwandelt ihr euch für X Sekunden in ein Windelementar.
"Glyphe der Verstärkung" Bei einem kritischen Nakampftreffer verwandelt ihr euch für X Sekunden in einen Geisterwolf

Todesritter:
"Glyphe der Faulheit" Euer Beschworener Gul wird zu einem  Lebragnom.
"Glyphe des Verfalls" Euer Zauber " Tot und Verfall" hat ab und zu die Möglichkeit Blumen sprießen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das solls erstmal sein


----------



## Exomia (7. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Glyphe "Totem der Liebe" - Wenn Erd, Wind, Wasser und Feuer Totem stehen hat kann man einen Totem der Liebe beschwören.
> 
> Wenn dieser steht kommt ein blauer Troll Schamane Namens Captain Azeroth und erzählt das wir auf unsere Umwelt achten müssen und Mojo schlecht für die Gesundheit aller ist.
> 
> just my 2 cents




Made my Day , Dickes neeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin nicht sonderlich kreativ und ausserdem krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke die sind recht lustig

Mage: Arkanschlag wird zu einer Art Kamehamehaaaaaa!!

Hunter: Pets werden gepanzert.
            Schusswaffen werden "Minigun-like"

Paladin: Der Hammer von Richturteil wird etwas anderes, weiß nicht genau was, aber iwas anderes halt =).


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

*Glyphe des vermeintlichen Gewinners:*

Nur für Palas

*Jedesmal wennd er Paladin einen kritschen Treffer erziehlt erscheint ein Arenakommentator der brüllt:"Jaa höchster Schaden in der Geschichte Azeroths!!"


*Glyphe des undankbaren Kobolds*

Nur für Schurken

*Wenn der Schurke sich unsichtbar macht erscheint eine Gnomfrau die ständig in seine Richtung zeigt und ruft: "Halloooo hier ist er!"

*Glyphe der Hoffnung*

Für Jäger

*Jedesmal wenn sich der Jäger totstellt erscheint ein Taure der Singt: "Stehhh auf wenn du am Boden liegst...."


boar! Ich hör jetzt lieber auf! Das könnte man stundenlang fortsetzen!^^


----------



## Ayvelin (7. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Glyphe des undankbaren Kobolds*
> 
> Nur für Schurken
> 
> *Wenn der Schurke sich unsichtbar macht erscheint eine Gnomfrau die ständig in seine Richtung zeigt und ruft: "Halloooo hier ist er!"


Wenn dann bitte aber den Panski ... und der ruft nich, hier isser, sondern schwafelt dich mit film ideen voll


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. Oktober 2008)

*Glyphe des Mojos nur für Trolle.*

Das Modell hat ne lange Pfeife im Mund und zieht die ganze Zeit rauch hinter sich her =)


----------



## Nordur (7. Oktober 2008)

ich fände die fun-glyphe 'flugtier' ganz nett wo sich die tiere mit denen man von flugpunkt von flugpunkt fliegt in etwas anderes verwandelt...fliegende schafe, drachen und so das wäre richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Oktober 2008)

Die ist mal so richtig fies!^^

*Glyphe des magischen Schabernacks*

nur für Magier

*Wenn der Magier ein Portal erstellt erscheint ein Hexenmeisterwichtel der ruft:"Los Leute helft mal beschwören!"


----------



## Kintaro221 (7. Oktober 2008)

Kowaltzky schrieb:


> Beim Schami:
> 
> Alle Totems sehen aus wie kleine Druiden in Baumform und laufen einem Hinterher



Das Ist mal ne Gute Idee Wandelnde Totems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Made my Day^^


----------



## Takkane (7. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Soweit ichs richtig verstanden habe gibts 2 grosse glyphen (einfluss auf die spielmechanik) und 2 fun Glyphen(einfluss auf die..aä Fun mechanik >.<)und schriftgelehrte bekommen jeweils 1platz extra von beidem was ich irgendwie n bisschen unfair finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wiso unfair ???? der alchi hat seinen stein, der verzauberer seine ring verzauberungen, der ingi sein fluh mount und so weiter jeder beruf bekomt sein extra ist nicht unfair sondern nur gerecht


----------



## Alchiemist (7. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die ist mal so richtig fies!^^
> 
> *Glyphe des magischen Schabernacks*
> 
> ...



made my day <3

Krieger:
Glyphe des Orcs

Wenn ihr in Berskerhaltung wechselt erscheint nun ein Orckopf anstatt eines Zwergen Kopfes über euch.....


----------



## AkihiraSan (7. Oktober 2008)

beim magier; "tischlein denk dich"-glyphe: kommt jamie oliver + kocht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim hexer; "todeswache"-glyphe: tw wird chuck norris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim jäger; "young-pet"-glyphe: neue pets kommen kuscheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim krieger; "bartwuchs"-glyphe: nach beendigung von inis hat der krieger einen vollbart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim driu; "baumform-haxerlheben"-glyphe: druis in baumform pinkeln hunter-pets an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim priest; "sw:schmerz"-glyphe: beim casten elekrisiert sich der priester und schreit kurz AUA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim schami; "lustige-totem"-glyphe: die totems bekommen gesichter oder werden schlümpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.....und dann wär da noch die "gnomfuß-glyphe: gnome bekommen hobbits-latschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch fragen?????              


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

akihirasan


----------



## Garagean (7. Oktober 2008)

Magier: Alle Portale sehen aus wie eins nach Shatratt/Theramore
Kann man richtig schön Leute reinlegen^^


----------



## Aitaro (7. Oktober 2008)

Glyphe der verbesserten Eislanze - 
Der Magier zaubert sich eine richtige Lanze mit der er für 2min zuschlagen kann. Jeder schlag hat die chance den Gegner für 10sec einzufrieren. 
Attack speed 1.20  
schaden 95-150 
 Hält für 1min bis sie schmilzt.. 
3min CD 
Während ihr die Lanze tragt könnt ihr keine anderen Zauber bis auf Blinzeln wirken. Der effekt blinzeln hat die Chance, wenn es richtung gegner gewirkt, den gegner aufzuspiesen.

melee mage ftw °_°  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (7. Oktober 2008)

Schamis bekommen CC ;O


----------



## youngceaser (7. Oktober 2008)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> alle mounts werden in en geisterhaften zustand versetzt also so ähnlich wie spektraltiger nur dann zum beispiel kodo oder wolf etc.


des finde ich cool mit meinem tabulk


----------



## Ghuld0n (7. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Schamis bekommen CC ;O



bekommen sie auch: Verhexen

//b2t: waren schon sehr viele gute Vorschläge dabei, wie das grüne Dämonenfeuer für Hexer, aber bitte denkt dran, dass diese Glyphen nur optisch etwas verändern können und das auch nur einigermaßen realistisch und wenn Totems laufen könnten wäre das mehr als nur optisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Istanarion (7. Oktober 2008)

Schamane: Totems mit Grinsemaske^^ und Lila/pikenblitzen XD

Druide: Reisegestalt als Reh  oder der Baum mit der toten-Textur

Magier: ne Glyphe um allen Gruppen/raidmitlgiedern gelichzeitig Essen und Trinken in die Tashcne zu zaubern wär praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieger: Intelligenz-Glyphe^^  Wandelt jegliche Intelligenz in Stärke um!  Ibt-Buff FTW!!!

Paladin: Emo-Glyphe......    (hmm... dann wär der Pala n Deathknight mit pala spells^^)


----------



## pixeljedi (7. Oktober 2008)

neue sheep glyphe: der mage kann jetzt gegner in pinguins verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (7. Oktober 2008)

Eine Schneeeule statt der langweiligen normalen eule


----------



## Raz0rblador (7. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> neue sheep glyphe: der mage kann jetzt gegner in pinguins verwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts schon


----------



## Aratosao (7. Oktober 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Eine Schneeeule statt der langweiligen normalen eule


Nette idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@ Raz0rblade: Aha.  Und wo bitte? /Quelle+Name+Link


----------



## Xilibili (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Moonkin form hatt immer ne andere Farbe ^^


----------



## Healguard (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde gerne haben, dass mein Schattengeist zu Marilyn Manson wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne haben, dass mein Schattengeist zu Marilyn Manson wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würde sich da am Design viel ändern ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (7. Oktober 2008)

das dudu gestalten alle gepanzert sind


----------



## Ducmort (7. Oktober 2008)

Als Krieger: 
Die Fähigkeit "Schockwelle" besteht jetzt wirklich aus Strom (ähnlich wie Donnerknall)

Druide:
Eure Widerherstellunszauber lassen dem Ziel Arme und Beine wachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToteRatte (7. Oktober 2008)

Was ich mal ganz niedlich finden würde wären kleine flügelchen bei den Priestern, oder halt für Schurke Krieger (überblutungs Optik) halt mit splatter wie dauer "blutung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder noch ganz interessant wär andere Druiden Tier Optiken, also mehr als nen Eisbär als Tankgestalt...

UND WAS GANZ WICHTIG IST, NEUE MODELLE FÜR DIE WASSERGESTALT URK!!!

naja ansonsten halt keine ahnung, Optische Geschlechts umwandlung oder halt aussehen wie ein anderes Volk... sowas halt. Oder auch die ganzen Zauber wie auch immer sie heißen das die mal neue schicke sachen bekommen. mehr "Blinkibitzi"

Das wars soweit.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Necrophylo schrieb:


> Todesritter: bei Armee der Toten oder wie das heißt kommen keine Untote sondern Clowns
> 
> Hexenmeister: bei dem Feuerdot das dem anderen der Hintern brennt wenn er einen hat
> ,man kann die Farben der Begleiter ändern
> ...






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> fürn Schami:
> 
> wässrige Glyphe (nur unterwasser möglich)
> 
> ...



xD 
Genial


Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine ich hab noch eine:
> 
> Glyphe des B1ubb
> 
> ...


<3 ohrensammler


----------



## Lisutari (7. Oktober 2008)

Mir würds gefallen wenn meine Heilzauber wie Schattenblitz aussehen würde, dann hätte ich auch mal das gefühl DMG zu machen ^^


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mir würds gefallen wenn meine Heilzauber wie Schattenblitz aussehen würde, dann hätte ich auch mal das gefühl DMG zu machen ^^




Hähä das wäre Schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Jäger wäre ja auch interessant das die Tiere sich z.B. Hinlegen oder anders Bewegen
oder das z.B. die Löwen andere Farbtöne haben , mal ehrlich , gibt es so viele Löwen in einer Garbe? Genauso  wie andere Tiere wie Eulen, die sehen doch auch nich alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Druide wären andere Katzengestalten (Andrige <3333) toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (7. Oktober 2008)

fände lustig, wenn bei jeglichem stun/eisfalle/sheep/shakle oder das zeug, das ich jetz vergessen hab^^ die betroffenen anfangen zu tanzen oder zu weinen^^
mfg ichö


----------



## DamokIes (7. Oktober 2008)

Also da mich die Totems immer stark an Disco erinnern würde ich mir eine Musikglyphe wünschen.
Jedes mal wenn ein Totem stelle, erklingt dann eine kurze Melodie.

Erde = Staying alive
Wasser = I will survive
Feuer = Saturdaynight fever
Luft =  Smalltown boy

...oder so.


----------



## Der echte Molimo (7. Oktober 2008)

*Warum kann keiner mal was anstendiges über palas schreiben?... immer nur ruhestein/bubbel müll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paladin: 
-Bei Zornige Vergeltung weden flügel andersfabig oder engels/teufelsflügel 
-Waffe leuchtet in verschiedenen farben oder blinkt
-Bei nem krit leuchtet "rache" in verschiedenen farben oder blinkt
-Gottesschild leuchtet rot und weis wie bei ner alarmanlage das blinken^^ 

MFG 

Moli 

Ret Palas 4 ever*


----------



## -Xero- (7. Oktober 2008)

anstatt bei heldentum zu wachsen wächst nur der kopf xD


----------



## Arikros (7. Oktober 2008)

das mit heldentum is geil ^^


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Warum kann keiner mal was anstendiges über palas schreiben?... immer nur ruhestein/bubbel müll...
> -Waffe leuchtet in verschiedenen *farben oder blinkt*
> -Bei nem krit leuchtet "rache" in verschiedenen *farben oder blinkt*
> -*Gottesschild leuchtet rot und weis *wie bei ner alarmanlage das blinken^^





Ähm. genau aus dem Grund? Glitzer bling bling kannste bei Hellokitty Online kriegen....Glitzer bling bling bekommen nur Schamanen oder Hexer....

und zur Blase.sollen die Leute dann sofort sehen "Ach der macht Angstblase Ruhestein, gehn wir weiter , der is eh gleich weg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


MFG palihasserin xD


----------



## Der echte Molimo (7. Oktober 2008)

-Zirâ- schrieb:


> Ähm. genau aus dem Grund? Glitzer bling bling kannste bei Hellokitty Online kriegen....Glitzer bling bling bekommen nur Schamanen oder Hexer....




und warum wird dann net auf denen rumgehackt mit ihrem kakk glitzer? Oo
und auf so ne dämliche pala bubbl ruhesten diskussion hab ich kb, das sagt ihr eh nur weil ihr sie net spielen könnt oder ihnen net begegnen möchten. (mit pvp an auf nem pve realm^^?


----------



## -Xero- (7. Oktober 2008)

wie ihr das alle viel zu ernst nehmt ^^ hab au nen pala und mit dem hab ich mir sogar aus spaß ein bubble-ruhestein makro gemacht =D
einfach mit lachen und nit gleich beleidigt sein


----------



## -Zirâ- (7. Oktober 2008)

-Xero- du bist der ERSTE Pala der endlich mal den Witz versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie oft hab ichs schon gesehen das n Pala der aggro hatte und fast tot war ( Als Tank!) bubble gezündet hat und den Ruhestein anwarf :/


B2T

N Goldfisch aussehen für Druiden in Wassergestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (7. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Ich spiele hunter
> 
> 1. Laser pew pew schüsse
> 
> ...



OMG WIE GEIL IST DASS DENN?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

epic need  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Oktober 2008)

eine glyphe die das aussehen abhängig vom ingame event verändert ... z.B. an halloween bekommt man ne kürbismaske und das mount wird ein besen
geht aber nur wenn man ne bestimmte eventQ abgeschlossen hat ... fänd ich cool


----------



## jippsi (7. Oktober 2008)

hmm...

hunter: das hunters markändert seine Farbe und flackert wie 'ne schlechte Neon reklame

schami: die totems ändern ihre form in tiere, wie hasen oder frösche und ändern die farbe (feuer rot, wasser blau, etc.)


----------



## Latharíl (7. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> und warum wird dann net auf denen rumgehackt mit ihrem kakk glitzer? Oo
> und auf so ne dämliche pala bubbl ruhesten diskussion hab ich kb, das sagt ihr eh nur weil ihr sie net spielen könnt oder ihnen net begegnen möchten. (mit pvp an auf nem pve realm^^?




ganz einfach: n schamane haut dich, wenn er merkt du verarscht ihn wegen bling bling glitzer gedöns, mit nem ordentlichen kettenblitz nieder un n hexer verflcuht dich un jagt dir seinen dämon aufn arsch, so dass du ihn nie wieder verarschen wirst.
n pala wird dich klopfen und wenn du zurückhaust merkt er was schaden is un lässt dann ab


/ironie off


----------



## Bandos (7. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre dafür das bei heilzaubern von

Druiden auf dem körper des betroffenen wurzeln und sonen zeugs wachsen

dk irgendwie pestbeulen sich auf dem körper bilden

so das wärs^^


----------



## youngceaser (21. Oktober 2008)

hab mir auch mal eine überlegt weisjetzt gibts die schon aber glaube ned das es diese schon gibt die schüße vom jäger werden zu laser strahlen im pvp ned so gut aber sonst genial 

und wegen dem pala man kann ja auch nur über palas lachen spiele selber einen aber mit dem patch hut ab habe 6mobs gekloppt und volles mana und halbvolles leben gehabt


----------



## katerio (21. Oktober 2008)

Da ich selber einen druiden habe würde ich es schon cool finden wenn alle Formen in einer art schneegestalt wären    schneeeule  , schneebär  ,schneekatze  ,schneebäumchen  etc  ^^
das wäre echt mal cool^^


----------



## Gilbradur (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für eine Tannenbaumgestalt für Heal Druiden.


----------



## Forderz (21. Oktober 2008)

Hexenmeister kriegen grünes Feuer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (21. Oktober 2008)

Oder ne Glyphe das entweder die beine so lang machen das sie beim reiten am boden schleifen.
Oder das alle reittiere ganz klein macht


----------



## Kurta (21. Oktober 2008)

1) Big Head  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2) Sehr *Sehr* *SEHR* große Waffen.
3)Pinke Rüstung
4)Luftballon an einem Seil am Rücken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (21. Oktober 2008)

Das meine Heilzauber alle wie Schatenblitz(vom Hexer) aussehen, dann hätte ich das gefühl auch mal DMG zu machen^^


----------



## sc00p (21. Oktober 2008)

Shamanpower schrieb:


> Soweit ichs richtig verstanden habe gibts 2 grosse glyphen (einfluss auf die spielmechanik) und 2 fun Glyphen(einfluss auf die..aä Fun mechanik >.<)und schriftgelehrte bekommen jeweils 1platz extra von beidem was ich irgendwie n bisschen unfair finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube des ist falsch, erstens, gibt es auch geringe glyphen die spielentscheidend sind, z.b. "sicheres Fallen" vom schurken, damit man von noch höher springen kann ohne schaden zu nehmen, hilfreich bei flucht :, die dritte erhebliche glyphe wird glaub ich erst ab lvl 80 freigeschaltet, also ned nur für inschriftenkundige (weiß ned 100%ig, kann mich auch irren, aber so hab ichs mitbekommen ^^)


----------

